# Injured juvenile wood pigeon



## Chmcstor (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi, would like some help on what to do with a injured juvenile wood pigeon that I found in my garden yesterday morning. As I came out of my door I noticed a lot of feathers on the floor and underneath my plant was a small pigeon. It had either been attack by a bird of prey or a cat? It could not fly but just tried to run away it had blood on its back, I think its mother was watching over it but it looked in a sorry sate. I live near a busy main road so was worried it would run onto the road or be attacked by the next door cat, I managed to get into a box to see the damage. it did open both it's wings so not sure if that means its wing are ok? But did see two bold patches with blood on its back were it has been attacked. Not wanting to scare it anymore I paced a hot water bottle under a towel with some water and bird seed and put it in my shed, later that day noticed its mother looking for it in my garden so I placed the bird back in the garden so that the mother could see it. It sat up on the wall next to the box I didn't want to leave the box out overnight so I placed it back In the shed and bathed the wound with some saline solution. Hoping it would last the night and it did! The next morning I bathed the wound again and placed the bird in the garden with a bowl of seed and water, the mother came down and feed it. The wound looks better this evening so again have placed it back in the shed for the night. Should I take the bird to the vets or will they just put it down or should I carry on with what I am doing? I have tried to look up local resuce center but I can't find any near me what should I do?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Please do see this UK site giving details of baby pigeon care.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/

If the bird has been attacked by a cat it absolutely will need antibiotics which can only be obtained through a vet (Synulox aka Kesium) but a wildlife rescue will have them.

Also on the site is a list of pigeon friendly rescue places.

If you are on Facebook, this group has mostly UK members, in various
parts of the UK. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/

Can you give us a location?


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

It would be good to keep the pigeon with you till its wounds are healed. Keep up the saline wash, and try to get antibiotics like Baytril or amoxycillin. You can get the dosage from this site.

Since the mother is feeding it in the day, I think it is good that it heals quickly and gets back to the mother as soon as possible. It needs to learn to fly properly and forage for food, and only the parents can teach him that.
Does the mother eat from the bowl of seed you place in the garden? If so, hope she sticks around till her baby is ready to be let free!


----------



## Chmcstor (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi thanks for the info, I am in Plymouth Devon the nearest resuce centre i can find is an hour away and wouldn't be able to travel that far. I could try contacting the vet today but would be emergency only so cost would be high, as for the antibiotics do you mean I can use human form? And if so how would I administer it?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

solly on this forum is in Plymouth, she might be able to have a look at it for you and also recommend a trustworthy vet. I will ask her to have a look at the thread.


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi I have messaged you with my mobile number..paula


----------

